# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] Αντικατάσταση κεραμικής εστίας

## belmpas

Καλησπέρα σας.

Στις εστίες μου (Neff με E-nr T13D80N0), δεν λειτουργεί πλέον ο εξωτερικός δακτύλιος από την μεσαία εστία (23-18 2400-1500W). Η εστία είναι αυτή: http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=53991

Μπορώ να την αντικαταστήσω με 23-14 2200-750W (http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...s2m2svbqee5ko0) ή ακόμα καλύτερα (επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ τη μικρή διάμετρο), με απλή 23 2100W? (http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...s2m2svbqee5ko0).

Ρωτάω περισσότερο για τη διαφορά στα watt επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πως ακριβώς γίνεται η διαχείριση.
Επίσης στη 2η περίπτωση κάτι θα πρέπει να αφήσω ασύνδετο φαντάζομαι...

Δυστυχώς οι εστίες είναι στην επαρχία και δεν έχω δυνατότητα για δοκιμές και φωτογραφίες. Θα πρέπει να αγοράσω ανταλλακτικό από την Αθήνα όπου και βρίσκομαι και η αλλαγή θα γίνει το Πάσχα...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## tipos

Γινεται και με τις δυο περιπτωσεις.Στη δευτερη απλα δεν θα συνδεσεις το καλωδιο που δινει στην εξωτερικη υπαρχουσα εστια.Εγω θα προτιμουσα να κανω την πρωτη με την 23-14.

----------


## belmpas

Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν εστίες 2,4,5,6 άκρων. Με πόσα άκρα πρέπει να πάρω?

----------


## tipos

Οποια και να παρεις μπαινει,σημασια εχει να ξερεις πως θα συνδεσεις μια εστια με περισσοτερα ακρα.Καποια θα μεινουν κενα.

----------


## belmpas

Άλλο πρόβλημα που προέκυψε: 
Δεν βρίσκω εστία με εσωτερική διάμετρο 23cm (εξωτερική 25). Αυτή είναι η διάσταση της δικής μου!

----------


## tipos

Την ανοιξες και τη μετρησες η την μετρησες πανω απο το γυαλι?

----------


## belmpas

Πάνω από το γυαλί. Είναι η EGO 10.53214.472 (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Heizzone-Heiz...25.m3641.l6368).
Υπάρχει κάτι σε 25cm, εξωτερική διάμετρο, έστω σε μονή? Δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι...

----------


## tipos

Nομιζω δεν υπαρχει κατι αντιστιχο σε 25cm,εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει.Η πιο μεγαλη στρογγυλη που εχω δει ειναι 23.Η τιμη της παντος στο ebay ειναι καλη αν τη συγκρινουμε με ελλαδα που εχει 150euro

----------


## belmpas

Βρήκα αυτή σε EGO: 10.53111.004 EGO (http://ego-shop.net/hp2654/HiLight-H...-53111-004.htm)
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να την βρω κάπου Αθήνα?

----------


## FILMAN

Πάνω από το γυαλί μπορεί να σε ξεγελάει η μέτρηση. Ακόμα κι αν είναι όντως 25cm, βάζοντας μια των 23cm το όριο του "ματιού" θα είναι μόνο 1cm πιο μέσα από ότι τώρα...

----------


## aktis

Η φτηνη αντίσταση στο ebay κάνει  50 ευρω γιατι ειναι μεταχειρισμένη . Οι Γερμανοί , που εχουν οικολογική συνείδηση , επαναχρησιμοποιούν οτι μπορούν και τα υπόλοιπα τα πάνε για ανακύκλωση . Εμείς μολις χαλάσει κάτι το πετάμε σκουπίδια και κατευθείαν αγοράζουμε καινούριο ...
Έτσι , φτάσαμε να κάνουμε ακόμα και εισαγωγή ντομάτες από την Ολλανδία

----------


## Panoss

> Η φτηνη αντίσταση στο ebay κάνει  50 ευρω γιατι ειναι μεταχειρισμένη . Οι Γερμανοί , που εχουν οικολογική συνείδηση , επαναχρησιμοποιούν οτι μπορούν και τα υπόλοιπα τα πάνε για ανακύκλωση . Εμείς μολις χαλάσει κάτι το πετάμε σκουπίδια και κατευθείαν αγοράζουμε καινούριο ...
> Έτσι , φτάσαμε να κάνουμε ακόμα και εισαγωγή ντομάτες από την Ολλανδία


Οι Γερμανοί μόλις 'γρατζουνιστεί' κάτι το αλλάζουνε, σιγά μην περιμένουν να χαλάσει.
Eurostat, κατά κεφαλήν κατανάλωση:
http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statist...)_december.png

Οι Γερμανοί είναι ένατοι, εμείς πολύ χαμηλά, μεταξύ Ουγγαρίας και Λιθουανίας.
Άρα, ποιοι έχουν οικολογική συνείδηση;

----------


## belmpas

Παρήγγειλα την 10.53111.004 EGO η οποία είναι 25άρα μονή. Δεν υπήρχε στην Αθήνα μεγαλύτερη από 23cm, τουλάχιστον σε 2 μαγαζιά που ρώτησα. Η παραγγελία έγινε από το γερμανικό αμαζον. 37 ευρώ + 5 μεταφορικά! Μάλλον οι δικοί μας θα πρέπει να πάρουν πρώτα μαθήματα τιμολόγησης πριν οτιδήποτε άλλο! Επίσης, την 23/18 που εδώ τιμολογούν 150-160 ευρώ, η neff μου την έστελνε με 111 ευρώ τελική! Δεν την προτίμησα επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ το 18 αλλά και για ψυχολογικούς λόγους (κάηκε σχετικά γρήγορα...). Τώρα ελπίζω μόνο να καταφέρω να βγάλω άκρη με τη σύνδεση της μονής στη θέση της διπλής. (από πλευράς καλωδίων).

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά είσαι σίγουρος ότι η παλιά ήταν 25cm;

btw δεν ξέρω τί κάνουν οι Γερμανοί αλλά στην ανακύκλωση συσκευών που βλέπω σε διάφορα σούπερ μάρκετ εδώ (εκτός από το ότι μέσα βρίσκεις πεταμένο οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από συσκευές, π.χ. μπαταρίες, λάμπες, κ.λ.π.) βλέπω σωρηδόν πεταμένες καφετιέρες, τοστιέρες, αερόθερμα, σίδερα, και αναρωτιέμαι αν σε λιγότερα από το 99% αυτών το μόνο που θέλει αλλαγή είναι μια θερμοασφάλεια κόστους 0.5€

----------

Κυριακίδης (28-03-17), Papas00zas (28-03-17), tipos (28-03-17)

----------


## belmpas

Ναι, είναι 25αρα. Η εστία έχει την EGO 10.53214.472 κανονικά. Είναι 80cm.

----------


## andyferraristi

> ... και αναρωτιέμαι αν σε λιγότερα από το 99% αυτών το μόνο που θέλει αλλαγή είναι μια θερμοασφάλεια κόστους 0.5€


Έχω μια λογική εξήγηση γι αυτό. Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι αφ' ενός δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια τους, αφ' εταίρου είναι τελείως άσχετοι και δεν γνωρίζουν (ούτε και τους πάει το μυαλό) ότι μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει κάτι μέσα που κάνει ακόμα και 0.5€). Επιπλέον υπολογίζουν κόστος μάστορα, και σκεπτόμενοι ότι "αφού χάλασε μία, τώρα όλο ζημιές θα βγάζει", καταλήγουμε στο θέαμα που περιγράφεις ...

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ έχω μια άλλη εξήγηση, 1 βδομάδα μετά την αγορά του προϊόντος το έχουν ήδη βαρεθεί (το χρώμα του κυρίως, σαν τα κινητά ένα πράμα), και ψάχνουν ευκαιρία να το πετάξουν και να πάρουν άλλο, το μόνο που τους συγκρατεί είναι ότι δουλεύει ακόμα, έτσι, μόλις χαλάσει, όσο μικρή ζημιά και να έχει, απλά πάει για πέταμα... Δεν θα πω για τη Γερμανία που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα γιατί δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να μην υπάρχουν χώρες που μια συσκευή δεν πετιέται στα σκουπίδια σχεδόν πριν ακόμα χαλάσει όπως γίνεται εδώ, και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι όλοι εκεί ξέρουν να αλλάζουν θερμοασφάλεια ή τί είναι αυτή.

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν, πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς ότι υπάρχει θερμοασφάλεια. Εγώ δεν το ήξερα, μέχρι που ψόφησε ένα σίδερο και το άνοιξα. Πόσοι όμως πιστεύουν ότι έχουν μια πιθανότητα να επισκευάσουν τη συσκευή, και αποφασίζουν να την ανοίξουν;

----------


## FILMAN

Κανένας, γιατί πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να την επισκευάσουν, οπότε και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να ξέρουν αν επισκευάζεται ή όχι. Αυτό που θέλουν απλά είναι να την πετάξουν και να πάρουν άλλη.

----------


## andyferraristi

> ... 1 βδομάδα μετά την αγορά του προϊόντος το έχουν ήδη βαρεθεί (το χρώμα του κυρίως, σαν τα κινητά ένα πράμα), και ψάχνουν ευκαιρία να το πετάξουν και να πάρουν άλλο, το μόνο που τους συγκρατεί είναι ότι δουλεύει ακόμα, έτσι, μόλις χαλάσει, όσο μικρή ζημιά και να έχει, απλά πάει για πέταμα...


Γνωρίζεις από κάπου τη γυναίκα μου ???  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι μόνο αυτή!  :Smile:

----------


## andyferraristi

> Δεν είναι μόνο αυτή!


Ωχ, κι εσύ παθώς ???  :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι.....

----------


## belmpas

Η εστια ήρθε. Όπως ανέφερα, ειναι μονή και θα αντικαταστησει μια διπλή. Επισυναπτω τους ακροδέκτες της καινούριας (4) για να με βοηθήσετε ως προς τη συνδεσμολογια. Η διπλη (η οποια θα αντικατασταθεί) εχει 3 ακροδέκτες. 
IMG_20170408_001034-1.jpg10020750.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Στην καινούρια θα αγνοήσεις τις δυο επαφές που είναι για το ενδεικτικό ζεστής εστίας και θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τις άλλες δύο, από τα καλώδια που πήγαιναν στην παλιά θα αφαιρέσεις αυτό που αφορούσε την εξωτερική αντίσταση και θα κρατήσεις τα άλλα δυο.

----------


## belmpas

Σε ευχαριστώ. Στην καινούργια, η (2b)S είναι το ρεύμα και η 2(2a) ο ουδέτερος? P1 και H(1b) είναι των ενδείξεων?

----------


## tipos

Αν εχεις πολυμετρο μετρα τις επαφες μεταξη τους,οι 2 απο τις 4 επαφες θα σου δωσουν απειρο με οποια επαφη και να τις μετρησεις,αυτες ειναι οι επαφες που δεν θα βαλεις κανενα καλωδιο.Στις 2 που σου μενουν βαλε το ρευμα,δεν εχει σημασια πιο ειναι η φαση και πιο ο ουδετερος.Απο τα 3 καλωδια που εχει η δικια σου θα βαλεις το ενα που εχει πανω στο θερμοστατη και το αλλο που δινει στην εσωτερικη εστια.Αυτο που παει στη εξωτερικη μονωσε το και αστο στον αερα.Λογικα το ρευμα ειναι στην επαφη 2 και στην 4 αλλα για σηγουρια καλο ειναι να τις μετρησεις.Αν κανεις λαθος απλα δεν θα δουλεψει,δεν θα γινει ζημια.

----------

FILMAN (11-04-17)

----------


## FILMAN

Όπως τα λέει ο Σάκης, αν και εγώ θα προτιμούσα το καλώδιο που περισσεύει να το αφαιρέσει τελείως (να βγάλει και την άλλη άκρη του πάνω από τον επιλογέα της εστίας και να το απομακρύνει)

----------


## belmpas

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2!

----------


## tipos

Σωστη η παρατηρηση του Φιλιππα με την προϋπόθεση οτι δεν θα μετανιωσεις που εβαλες μονη εστια,αν το μετανιωσεις θα χρειαστει να ξαναβαλεις το καλωδιο απο την αρχη.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι, απλά το είπα γιατί είναι πιο απλό (και όμορφο) να το αφαιρέσει παρά να το μονώσει κατάλληλα, έχοντας βέβαια υπόψη τις θερμοκρασίες που έχει ο χώρος εκεί.

----------


## belmpas

Η εστία αντικαταστάθηκε γρήγορα και εύκολα. Δυστυχώς ξεχάστηκα και δεν έβγαλα φωτογραφίες μετά την αντικατάσταση. Ανεβάζω μία πριν. Χρειάστηκε μόνο ένα κατσαβίδι torx 15. Σύμφωνα και με τις συμβουλές σας, προτίμησα να αφαιρέσω εντελώς το 3ο καλώδιο. Με το πολύμετρο εντόπισα τις ενεργές επαφές και η σύνδεση έγινε εύκολα. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια.

IMG_20170414_135921.jpg

----------

FILMAN (21-04-17)

----------

